# went to the hobby store to get 3 things......



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

1. A rattle can of House of Kolor -Kameleon fade-green, blue, purple
2. A can of Tamiya fluorescent yellow.
3. A small bottle of red enamel to do gills with a paper clip  

Well they were out of 1 & 2 but I did notice they had some clearance rattle cans for $2.50. (Testors 3 oz "Model Master" regular- $5.50). 

With a good assortment of pearls and metallics.

First I pick out 8 cans. $20.

Then I decided I needed 16 cans since the store was discontinuing carrying these colors - what if I really like one?

Finally I settle on 20 cans and go to the counter. Then I jokingly made the comment "I hope you don't mind me buying all your clearance paint".

And the reply was "by all means feel free to buy all of them".

Instinctively being the bargain hunter I am: "will you give me a deal?"

"Sure $2/can if you buy them all" (I start counting the cans at this point). 

I didn't have enough and went to my car where I had a little more $$.

I was counting all my money and he says $80 for everything. There were 43 rattle cans and a small jar of red enamel.

Long story short here's the lowdown. They are mostly car colors (ford, gmc, crysler, dodge, even AMC - sweeeet!!!(big bad blue))

1-bright platinum metallic
1-fabric grey
2- diamond green (he said it has sparkles  )
2 - big bad blue
2-bright aqua pearl
3 dark cherry pearl
3 daytona yellow
2 chrysler yellow
6- black vinyl top -base coat
5- royal blue pearl
1- white vinyl top -base coat
1- white vinyl top - texture coat (these are gonna be some pimpin' lures!!!)
2-panther pink
2-silver metallic blue
1-sunrise red pearl
1-grabber green
1- bright calypso metallic
2- artesian turquoise metallic
2- ultraviolet pearl
1- citrus yellow metallic
1- fabric black
1- green go

Can't wait to start spraying some of these new colors!

I really didn't want some of the colors (mostly all the black since I can get a large rattle can of black for much cheaper) but this is one purchase I am very excited about!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Pizza...hope you have fun painting with your new paints, but I hate  to tell you they (Testors Model Paint) won't work  on lures!!!! I have tried them and they all crackle!! LOL

Just kidding of course...sounds like you got a great deal...now you have to start a serious shaping session so you can use all of the colors on the first batch!!


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

you just reminded me I need to check out the stuff for making crackle next time I go to hobby lobby. I'd love to get the crackle effect but not 43 cans worth. I've had it happen twice before but I couldn't reproduce the effect.

I need to get new batteries for my rechargable drill. Today I'm gonna make an assortment of lips getting into some bigger ones for some bigger baits :B 

Your last set looked fantastic. Are those gills decals that you print from your computer?


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

good thing if you want pizza you can just click on my name...


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Sounds like you had a fun trip!


----------

